# Does this validate parameter shifts?



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Frank. I posted this in that mess of Serrasalmus shoaling pictures. I will re-post again. I don't know if you saw this one. It is an actual breeding study performed on Spilopleura, and Marginatus. Is says that spilos won't reproduce in a strong current, but also has them as being seasonal spawners. I assume this seasonal change correlates from the height of the rainy season to the end of it. It clearly has their reproductive period in that body of water being from September through January. This was a very lengthy study spanning many years.

Does that mean, that water parameters shifts, and elevations are required for the natural breeding cycle? They didn't appear to breed anytime. There were definite periods in time when this spawning occurred. I am once again confused. I just want the most up today information on the fish I am exploring. There are a lot of references in the study, but it looks like the study was performed from 1992-2000. With fish being removed every 4 hours, and identified.

Once again I apologize for the misunderstanding. I didn't mean you were dead. I like, and admire you. I meant the fish you were referencing to were dead.

PS&#8230; Isn't kind of strange that Marginatus required 2-3 square meters of territory for breeding. Hmmm could that be one of the reasons breeding by hobbyist just won't ever occur?

Long study on spilopleura breeding in the wild


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can interpret the article anyway you want (btw, your link doesn't work), so I can't comment on it.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

It is an acrobat document. It won't open without acrobat reader. It is a wonderful document. They performed statistical studies on data collected every 4 hours for several years


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I know what it is, the link doesn't work. If this article is the document that pertains to introduced species (s. marginatus) into the habitat of S. spilopleura, the report only suggests certain aspects of breeding problems of Spilopleura because of the invasive species (marginatus). Much of the information in that report deals with aquario-raised fish breeding and what fishermen tell them.

So you can interpret what you want from it.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well you are definitely correct. It is about the invasion of Marginatus. The graphing gets kind of confusing. They have a graph entitled reproduction activity. And the reproduction rate is proportional to the flood level. Maybe once again, I am looking too deeply. All this information I got is sometimes confusing.

Perhaps I will send you the Piraya reproduction on I found. It is even more bizarre.

I didn't know it was done by fishermen. There are so many references at the end, and such detail graphing. I assumed it was done be degreed persons.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is the document Frank.....

After a quick reading it tells about the invasion of S.Marginatus into S.Spilopleura territory and the breeding problems of S.Spilopleura after that...

It is an interesting document...


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

what format is it in?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> what format is it in?


 Adobe Acrobat (*.PDF)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a print out of the original document sent to me by the researchers. Its the same one. BTW, the document is out of date.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I have a print out of the original document sent to me by the researchers. Its the same one. BTW, the document is out of date.


 Thanks for the info&#8230; I try as hard as I can, but honestly don't know what's current or out of date. That really bums me out when I find something, and find it's obsolete. How do you manage to keep up with the times????

Perhaps when I take that class form William Fink, I can express my die hard interest in these unique fish. Just maybe he will help keep me up to date. Working with old documentation, can lead to me formulating, inaccurate procedures for my experiments.

Once again thanks&#8230; I'm glad you aren't mad @ me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good luck with Fink.


----------

